# Boot Questions



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

You said it: "I just want to go down the hill in comfort"

If your boots are comfortable, stick with them.

A lot of people prefer traditional laces over Boa, Speed lacing etc so don't sweat it, you're not missing out on a lot imo....


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm an 44 yr old dude and I prefer the speed lacing as it is quick to get the boots on and off, and also very easy to adjust on the hill if you want to snug up a bit more, or if you want to loosen up a tad. I wear Burton Ion's. I insist that or the spin the wheel system for my kids to keep things simple when they are getting ready. 

However if your boots are comfy and not worn out I wouldn't change them unless you really want to. If you do want to change anways then try on a whole bunch of boots, walk around in them, and try to go to a shop that has a good boot fitter. 

Somebody once told me that most people are either a Salomon boot fit or Burton boot fit, not sure if that's true, both brands are pretty reputable.


----------



## jackqm (Oct 25, 2012)

grafta said:


> You said it: "I just want to go down the hill in comfort"
> 
> If your boots are comfortable, stick with them.
> 
> A lot of people prefer traditional laces over Boa, Speed lacing etc so don't sweat it, you're not missing out on a lot imo....


Yeah I wouldn't even bother changing but those boots I have tend to bite my toes (have wide feet) they are good for a half day of fun, but after that the front half of my foot is killing me.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

grafta said:


> You said it: "I just want to go down the hill in comfort"
> 
> If your boots are comfortable, stick with them.
> 
> A lot of people prefer traditional laces over Boa, Speed lacing etc so don't sweat it, you're not missing out on a lot imo....


Yep, just like arse-holes everyone has an opinion here. Pros/Cons can be made on both sides. At the end of the day, the biggest question is are they comfortable and support the style of riding you want to do.

I've had boots that I think cover it all - traditional lace-ups, speed-laces, dual-zone laces, BOA, and hybrids (lace-up outer, BOA/speed-lace inner). Small trade-offs with each lacing system but none of them have had such huge advantages for me that I'd want to proclaim one as vastly superior over the other. Personal preferences and bias comes into it. You saw that at the shops you visited already. 

I do particularly like my current boots which have an inner BOA and traditional outer laces. I like being able to crank down the inner liner when I need to and also simply pop the dial to let off the inner pressure when I go into the bar for some refreshments. When you get in your 40's, it is the little things that start to matter. ;-)


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

jackqm said:


> Yeah I wouldn't even bother changing but those boots I have tend to bite my toes (have wide feet) they are good for a half day of fun, but after that the front half of my foot is killing me.


I've got the same "Wookie" foot problem. Size 10.5 EEE streets. I really like the "Thirty Two's". Nice wide fit and that brand has styles with multiple lacing options. Boa, Lace up, and I think they've even got hybrid's. 

The guy's r right tho, comfort is the key! For the casual riders like u or me, the pro's & cons of the different systems r more a matter of convenience & preference rather than providing any performance advantage. So I would advise comfort first, then think about convenience. 

You want to b thinking about how much fun your having. Not "i need to get the F*#% outta these boots!!".


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

jackqm said:


> Yeah I wouldn't even bother changing but those boots I have tend to bite my toes (have wide feet) they are good for a half day of fun, but after that the front half of my foot is killing me.


Cool, there you go, sounds like a nice reason to get something else :thumbsup:

Plenty of threads on choosing boots here so I won't go on :thumbsup:


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

jackqm said:


> Yeah I wouldn't even bother changing but those boots I have tend to bite my toes (have wide feet) they are good for a half day of fun, but after that the front half of my foot is killing me.


I would focus on boots with two-zone lacing systems... so you can tight the upper laces to lock down your ankle... while leaving the lower laces just snug tight so your toes/instep aren't crushed. 

However, before you even start thinking about lacing tech... You should find the brand that has boots that fit your feet the best. Here is a very good starting point.

1. There should be no gaps or pressure points in the store. If your feet feel numb after 10 mins in the store, then it is going to be much worse on the mountain.

2. The boot should actually be slightly awkward to walk it (made for snowboarding, not strutting around the base village). 

3. When standing with you knees straight... your toes should be very close to the front of the boot, even barely touching (notice when you bend your knees and ankles as if you were snowboarding... your toes pull back). If you toes curl (making a knuckle)... then the boot is too small.

4. Similarly the boot, when tightened to just snug should feel very cozy, but not uncomfortable. If they feel like slippers, they are too wide/loose. They will pack out a little after use.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

46, 6 years riding. Speed lace, very stiff boot (Burton DriverX) great support, adjustable inserts. love ' em.




jackqm said:


> So I have been riding about a year, purchased some almost new boots and a board last year and was thinking of upgrading the boots. The ones I currently have are burton lace up style from like 2008.
> I went to the local shop and came away more than confused.
> My daughter has some boots that you simply pull up on two straps on the side and they are tight. So I thought about getting a pair of those, but the folks at the shop tell me, oh no no no, you want these blah blah blah boots becuase the lace up ones are better..... So I go to another shop and they tell me exactly the opposite.
> 
> ...


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> 46, 6 years riding. Speed lace, very stiff boot (Burton DriverX) great support, adjustable inserts. love ' em.


Do you have wide feet?


----------



## jackqm (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys. I had to go do some quick research when the BOA thing came up, had not a clue what that was. 
Will go try on a bunch and go from there, sounds like pretty much any style will work for what I am doing, just need to find some comfort.

Thanks again, now to go ask some more dumb questions in the other forum about boards.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

jackqm said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I had to go do some quick research when the BOA thing came up, had not a clue what that was.
> Will go try on a bunch and go from there, sounds like pretty much any style will work for what I am doing, just need to find some comfort.
> 
> Thanks again, now to go ask some more dumb questions in the other forum about boards.


Ask away, but just remember that 80% of the time your question's already been asked. The search function is your friend.


----------

